# Chromium 7.0 available for download



## phoenix (Aug 23, 2010)

As seen on FreeBSD News, Chromium 7.0 for FreeBSD is now available for free download.  It's a pre-compiled package for 32-bit and 64-bit FreeBSD 8.x.

Packages are only available for download for 1 week.

Enjoy!

Note:  at least for the 32-bit package, there's a missing dependency on security/nss, so you'll need to install that first.


----------

